
Ask HN: Android browser Ad blocker? - sushirain
What is the current best way to browse on Android without ads?<p>I found some old discussions from 2015&#x2F;2014 that recommend Firefox+uBlock Origin or root+AdAway.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9576158
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8802424
======
philjackson
I use AdAway, as far as I know it's never caused any issues for me. The nice
tying about it is that as it's /etc/hosts based, it'll block ads in apps too.

------
jarcane
If you use Firefox you can just install uBlock Origin. That's what I do.

~~~
Ginguin
This is probably the best bet. There are quite a few options available with
Firefox on Android that you won't get going with any other browser. Sure, you
can download a specialized browser that _just_ blocks ads, but you're missing
out on the other features that come with Firefox (like HTTPS everywhere,
Ghostery, or whatever other stuff you like).

------
samfisher83
I publish a browser on play store that blocks ads:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rsbrowser....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rsbrowser.browser)

Its based on Code aurora forum code which is based on chrome code. Basically
it is chrome, but with ad blocking. It also happens to be much faster than
chrome. I also use firefox, but it doesn't seem to render some sites
correctly. However it seems to be the only browser that supports plugins.

------
piyush_soni
I wanted something similar for Chrome, as the websites the ads on some
websites are so obnoxious that you can't do anything on that page without
unintentionally clicking the ads.

------
wantron
I recently tried one called Adguard. It runs as a VPN and locally filters ads
in the browser and apps.

------
zan
There's also brave, which is supposed to be blocking ads as well. (haven't
tried it personally though)
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.linkbubble...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.linkbubble.playstore&hl=en)

------
luxpir
Set up pihole on your home network. No ads on any device, no plugin bloat.

------
throwaway2048
i still find Firefox to work much better than other system wide blocker
solutions, which can break webpages easily.

